# Roll Form nails



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I used to buy *roll form nails*, They are small common nails about 4 penny that are hardened steel. I had a supply that lasted me the last 10 years, I originally bought them to hang suspended ceiling wall angle on concrete block. But they served many purposes, Another was to use as a trim nail to pin aluminum flashing to chimneys. Today no one has them, The new third generation family guys at the lumber yard I have been getting them from doesn't even know what they are. A google search turns up nothing, maybe I have been calling them by the wrong name all along. But 27 years ago thats what the boss sent me to fetch at the yard. Has anyone here seen them or have a source?


----------



## Pavola (Nov 12, 2007)

I get them at my roofing wholesaler and I've always called them "pin nails". As you said, they work great for pinning alum. to brick, you don't have to pre-drill and it doesn't crack or break out any mortar.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you talking about "Maze"(sp) nails?
They make all sorts of hardened nails, little black finish nails, and several types of fluted masonry nails.
I've used some of theirs to nail galvanized counter flashing, and they are great for control points on footings and reference points in asphalt roads.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Are you talking about "*Maze*"(sp) nails?
> They make all sorts of hardened nails, little black finish nails, and several types of fluted masonry nails.
> I've used some of theirs to nail galvanized counter flashing, and they are great for control points on footings and reference points in asphalt roads.


Thats a common brand name. I dont see them listed at Maze.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Pavola said:


> I get them at my roofing wholesaler and I've always called them "pin nails". As you said, they work great for pinning alum. to brick, you don't have to pre-drill and it doesn't crack or break out any mortar.


 I will call Arzee and Allied tomorrow and see if anyone is awake on a saturday.


----------

